# Charlotte, NC-5 year old Golden Ret. Male Free



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

**I emld. the owner and told them to contact the Golden Ret. Rescues in N.C.


Looking for good home for Golden Retriever (Charlotte)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-12-19, 11:06PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[email protected]

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/pet/2761803946.html 

We are looking for a good home for our soon to be 5yr old male Golden Retriever. We are moving out of the country and because of all the complications are unable to take him with us. We've had him since he was a pup and are very sad to have to part with him. He is a pure breed and as such very friendly with everyone. We are not looking for any money, just a good home. Please contact me at 772-925-9311. Alex 


Location: Charlotte 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Karen, Hopefully we can find him a good home....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor guy. Hope he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

He has a wistful expression-the way he is behind the door...like he knows something different is about to happen.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"The posting has been deleted by the author."
I hope this sweetheart got a good home or went to rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Coppers Mom

I am praying he got adopted or a rescue took him, too.
They never got back to me.


----------

